# Take me



## Rubyroo (Sep 25, 2019)

Is there anyone who would be willing to let me come with them. I’m on my own in Kent


----------



## HughieD (Sep 26, 2019)

Rubyroo said:


> Is there anyone who would be willing to let me come with them. I’m on my own in Kent



Everyone has left the Garden of England? O.M.G.


----------



## Sabtr (Sep 26, 2019)

I'd say yes tag along but I'm a few hundred miles away..


----------



## Jordsexplore (Oct 22, 2019)

Hey I’m in Kent and going out tonight


----------



## NoseyGit (Oct 25, 2019)

It's been evacuated to turn into a lorry park waiting for Brexit.


----------

